# SS 22.07.17 - Shostakovich #12 "The Year Of 1917"



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening! 
_*
*_For your listening pleasure this weekend:*

Dmitri Shostakovich (1906 - 1975)*

Symphony No. 12 in D minor, Op. 112 "The Year Of 1917" 

1. Revolutionary Petrograd: Moderato - Allegro - Più mosso - Allegro -
2. Razliv: Allegro (L'istesso tempo) - Adagio -
3. Aurora: Adagio (L'istesso tempo) - Allegro -
4. The Dawn of Humanity: Allegro (L'istesso tempo) - Allegretto - Moderato

---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

Again, I would like to thank Mika for filling in during my absence last week and keeping the Saturday Symphony rolling along. This week we're heading to Russia for Shostakovich's 12th. It's been a while since I've heard this one so I'm looking forward to giving it a listen. I'll be listening to:









Rudolf Barshai/WDR Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

My choice this week: Bernard Haitink.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Barshai box for me as well probably. I also have another version, maybe I'll give that one a spin. My CD's are two levels higher in the house than my computer......

EDIT: just remembered, it should be this one:

View attachment 96126


----------



## Jeff W (Jan 20, 2014)

I'll go with Vasily Petrenko conducting the Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

In choosing Haitink and Rozhdestvensky both Pugg and Art Rock have already collared two of the three recordings I have but I will gladly go with my remaining option:


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

I have a Classics for Pleasure vinyl record with Georges Pretre conducting the Philharmonia Orchestra- it was the first recording I ever heard of the 12th symphony; I was about 14 and I was blown away. 
However, this weekend I shall listen to the Ogan Durjan recording with the Gewandhaus Orchester Leipzig on Philips 'Collector' and possibly the other Naxos recording: Czecho-Slovak RSO / Ladislav Slovak. What fun!
By the way - Pugg, you're listening to the wrong symphony!


----------



## shadowdancer (Mar 31, 2014)

Haitink for me as well.
Concertgebouw Orchestra of Amsterdam, Orchestra
Bernard Haitink, Conductor
Symphony No.12 in D minor, Op.112 "The Year 1917"
Rec 1982


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

*Gustavo Dudamel "Teresa Carreño" Youth Symphony Orchestra "*

Shostakovich Symphony No.12 In D Minor Op.112









I. El Petrogrado Revolucionario I Parte




I. El Petrogrado Revolucionario II Parte




Shostakovich Symphony No.12 In D Minor Op.112 II. Las Crecidas I.Parte




Shostakovich Symphony No.12 In D Minor Op.112 II. Las Crecidas II.Parte




Shostakovich Symphony No.12 In D Minor Op.112 III.Aurora




Shostakovich Symphony No.12 In D Minor Op.112 IV.El Amanecer de la Humanidad


----------



## LarryShone (Aug 29, 2014)

I don't have 12 yet but I do have 11 under Jansons, which is fabulous.


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

I have 3 or 4 recordings of this work and don't like any of them. This is my least favourite symphony of Shostakovich, but I'll give Kondrashin a try; maybe he can make it work


----------



## AClockworkOrange (May 24, 2012)

realdealblues said:


> Again, I would like to thank Mika for filling in during my absence last week and keeping the Saturday Symphony rolling along. This week we're heading to Russia for Shostakovich's 12th. It's been a while since I've heard this one so I'm looking forward to giving it a listen. I'll be listening to:
> 
> View attachment 96125
> 
> ...


Ditto the Barshai recording for me this week.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude (May 29, 2016)

realdealblues said:


> Again, I would like to thank Mika for filling in during my absence last week and keeping the Saturday Symphony rolling along. This week we're heading to Russia for Shostakovich's 12th. It's been a while since I've heard this one so I'm looking forward to giving it a listen. I'll be listening to:
> 
> View attachment 96125
> 
> ...


This is the one I will listen to also.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

I shall turn to Petrenko for this one


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

Jeff W said:


> I'll go with Vasily Petrenko conducting the Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra.


Petrenko is my choice also.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Ditto with the Petrenko / RLPO account. Barshai was my first experience of this symphony but Petrenko does it even better.


----------



## Fat Bob (Sep 25, 2015)

I only have 1 recording of this and again it's the bargain Barshai box from Brilliant Classics - and in this case I don't think "bargain" is a euphemism for "inferior". I've only listened to the 12th once since I got this box a couple of years ago so it's overdue another spin.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Fat Bob said:


> I only have 1 recording of this and again it's the bargain Barshai box from Brilliant Classics - and in this case I don't think "bargain" is a euphemism for "inferior". I've only listened to the 12th once since I got this box a couple of years ago so it's overdue another spin.


That Barshai box is excellent. I picked it up for a fiver from Superdrug many years,ago. Mega bargain.


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

Merl said:


> That Barshai box is excellent. I picked it up for a fiver from Superdrug many years,ago. Mega bargain.


You were overcharged - I got mine from Superdrug for £2.99.


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

Gosh, the Naxos recording by Slovak sounds almost like a chamber orchestra. A very dry sound. This week's 'Saturday symphony' has shown me that for some reason I don't actually have the Naxos Petrenko recording. I'll have to go shopping.


----------



## chesapeake bay (Aug 3, 2015)

shadowdancer said:


> Haitink for me as well.
> Concertgebouw Orchestra of Amsterdam, Orchestra
> Bernard Haitink, Conductor
> Symphony No.12 in D minor, Op.112 "The Year 1917"
> Rec 1982


Darn late again, but I'll listen to this one too


----------



## sbmonty (Jan 11, 2014)

Same here!


----------



## Omicron9 (Oct 13, 2016)

realdealblues said:


> Again, I would like to thank Mika for filling in during my absence last week and keeping the Saturday Symphony rolling along. This week we're heading to Russia for Shostakovich's 12th. It's been a while since I've heard this one so I'm looking forward to giving it a listen. I'll be listening to:
> 
> View attachment 96125
> 
> ...


That is such a fantastic box set. Possibly my favorite all-around Shostakovich symphonies set.


----------



## rw181383 (Aug 4, 2017)

Catch-up Sunday: I have the Barshai, Kondrashin, Rozhdestvensky, Petrenko, and Kitayenko sets. I'll be listening to the Haitink:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

rw181383 said:


> Catch-up Sunday: I have the Barshai, Kondrashin, Rozhdestvensky, Petrenko, and Kitayenko sets. I'll be listening to the Haitink:
> 
> ]


Don't forget, we have new one every Friday afternoon .


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Listening to the Petrenko.

Talking about the ultra-cheap Barshai set (which is actually quite good) made me think. How many people on the planet are really interested in a complete set of Shostakovich symphonies? And then, what are the economics of that?


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

KenOC said:


> Listening to the Petrenko.
> 
> Talking about the ultra-cheap Barshai set (which is actually quite good) made me think. How many people on the planet are really interested in a complete set of Shostakovich symphonies? And then, what are the economics of that?


True, I only bought the Barshai set cos it was so cheap at the time. I wouldn't even consider paying full whack for a Shostakovich symphony set. I rate only half of his symphonies, the rest are OK, boring or just unbearable, IMO. I only have the Petrenko set on HD cos I 'borrowed" it from a friend to hear it and never deleted it. Otherwise I just own certain accounts of certain symphonies by different conductors.


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

KenOC said:


> Listening to the Petrenko.
> 
> Talking about the ultra-cheap Barshai set (which is actually quite good) made me think. How many people on the planet are really interested in a complete set of Shostakovich symphonies? And then, what are the economics of that?


It probably doesn't make a great deal of sense to record a complete cycle of Shostakovich because he wrote so many symphonies, and so many of them are large works for a lot of players. However, Shostakovich is very popular across the world today, and I would suspect that people buy the sets for the following i) because they want every symphony by a single orchestra/conductor, ii) because they are a completist either for the composer or the conductor, iii) because they particularly like box sets.
Like 'Meri', I would never buy a box-set at full price (I have three: Barshai because it was £2.99; Haitink because I found it at a charity shop for £9.99, and Kitajenko because I found it cheap(ish) on-line (no, not the auction site, nor the one that shares it's name with a South American river). I also have parts sets (both Naxos editions), and single recordings including multiples of no.13, 8, 7, 4 and 1. That being said, I'm not a fan of every symphony; I don't like no.3 and I've never got along with no.14, but I do find merit in some of the ones which others berate, including no.12.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Shostakovich wrote *15 symphonies*, of which more than half (at least) are very fine. That seems to justify some complete box sets and buying one of more. Needless to say, I have several.


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2017)

By the time I've bought separately, the ones I know I like - 1,4,5,7,8,9,10,11,15, I might just as well have a boxed set (and I do, the Haitink) - and then I might explore and come to like the others.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

MacLeod said:


> By the time I've bought separately, the ones I know I like - 1,4,5,7,8,9,10,11,15, I might just as well have a boxed set (and I do, the Haitink) - and then I might explore and come to like the others.


Agree totally, except that you omitted #6. An innocent oversight no doubt.


----------

